
How to build your own Ethereum based token and launch an ICO in next 20 minutes - Sandeepg33k
https://hashnode.com/post/how-to-build-your-own-ethereum-based-erc20-token-and-launch-an-ico-in-next-20-minutes-cjbcpwzec01c93awtbij90uzn
======
thisisit
If I may, I see a lot of ICOs now promoting pre-sale with some amount of coins
locked in. So they might say - 20% of the coins are held for development team.
Out of this, 5% (or 25% of the developer coins) are released each year.

Any ideas on how this is implemented?

And is there a way to change supply later?

~~~
ipseeta
This logic can be coded into the original contract with a timeout. According
to the contract each year a certain percentage of the token will be
transferred to the developers’ addresses.

